# Choosing a Culinary School



## kranderson (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey everyone! I am a student at the Rosen school of hospitality and when I graduate, hopefully in the fall, i want to attend culinary school. I have been looking at the CIA alot for the last 6 to 8 months but have recently looked into the French Culinary Institute.

CIA's program is 2 years, as im sure most of you know, and the French Culinary's is 6 month.

I would appreciate an personal incite and/or experinces on both schools and how FCI compares to CIA.

Thanks


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well i am a student here at the CIA i have been here since august of 07. I love it, the chefs, the other students, the autosphere, the skills everything. Here at the cia you get a degree as at the FCI you get certified not a degree in culinary arts which i feel is a big difference, and i have worked with a kid from the fci and i have taken classes there and there really isnt any comparrson due to our reputation and turn out rate. 

Any other questions please feel free to private message me and ill be more then happy to help.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

are you getting a degree from the school you are attending curently if so i wouldnt worry about a degree unless you plan on teaching. If so why not just go save your self a couple grand and go to a good comunity college and just learn the basics. Most ACF certified schools and im assume both are teach basicly the same thing some teach more in depth into some subjects. It really doesnt matter where you go it more a solid education and learning the basics. when start working in the industry it wont matter where you go because most places are going to teach you there way any way, and your going to start off from the bottom.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

any and every school has people that they turn out that arent good. I dont know where i read the statistic(probaly this site) but 75 percent of all culinary graduated dont work in the field 5 year after graduation. no matter what school people graduate from the statistic still holds true.


----------

